# The Fields Beneath, Kentish Town



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Just by Kentish Town West overground station (and next to the excellent Camden Brewery) is The Fields Beneath, a small coffee shop which really cares about coffee. Guest coffees change every month from Butterworths, Tate, Square Mile and others (but not HasBean who apprently won't supply them on a guest basis).

http://www.****************/post/36100717836/the-fields-beneath-overground-kentish-town


----------



## highnrg (Dec 13, 2013)

This is local to me, but i have never tried the coffee.. Tomorrow morning i will make the effort!

thanks


----------

